# Factory Heated Seat Amp Draw



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I have found a timer and a switch so far, but I still need to know the amperage. Anyone?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I think I have found a timer and a switch so far, but I still need to know the amperage. Anyone?


I wish I could tell you. Does your owners manual have a fuse box diagram that would give you an idea of the fuse size that would have been installed from the factory?


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

On my 2016 limited LTZ manual from Alldatadiy, it shows 30A fuse under hood which goes straight to the seat heating control module which is a box under drivers seat. The 4 heating pads, 2 on each seat connect to the box. Both seats measure temperature to regulate the heating. The seat heater controller receives a serial data message from the hvac logic controller when heat seat button is pressed on hvac controls. The controller then sends a serial signal back and the hvac logic lights up the appropriate hvac control with the indicator lights. Also, the controller box has a connection to ground (not sure if separate wire to the body or just connection to frame of seat)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> I wish I could tell you. Does your owners manual have a fuse box diagram that would give you an idea of the fuse size that would have been installed from the factory?





LionIX said:


> On my 2016 limited LTZ manual from Alldatadiy, it shows 30A fuse under hood which goes straight to the seat heating control module which is a box under drivers seat. The 4 heating pads, 2 on each seat connect to the box. Both seats measure temperature to regulate the heating. The seat heater controller receives a serial data message from the hvac logic controller when heat seat button is pressed on hvac controls. The controller then sends a serial signal back and the hvac logic lights up the appropriate hvac control with the indicator lights. Also, the controller box has a connection to ground (not sure if separate wire to the body or just connection to frame of seat)


Thanks for the replies...

I do not have the factory controls and am not sure if the seat bottom box is there also. My plan is to use the factory heating pads that came with my transplanted seats and none of the factory controls as that entails way too many harness changes. I want to be able to "arm" the system just by starting the car. 

I then want the seats to heat for a predetermined time (long enough that I'm warm until the cabin heater starts working) and then shut off. I am also looking at having both a hi and lo setting. I then want to trigger it with the starting of the defrost circuitry and eventually a remote start that will possibly be installed at a later date.. The last thing is to be able to disable it with a simple switch. So, I need the actual amp draw for one seat as I also plan on switching the seats seperately. The factory fuse size takes into account other items that I need to determine on my own.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Amp draw just hook one up to a battery with a ammeter in series or a multimeter capable of at least 10amp reading 
As far as triggering and timing, some relays, diodes and timer circuit would be needed to accomplish what you want to do, if you go to the junk yard you might be able to find a timer relay off a older non computer car, it's a relay with the timer circuit built in, if your good with building circuits google "555 timer"


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KENSTV123 said:


> Amp draw just hook one up to a battery with a ammeter in series or a multimeter capable of at least 10amp reading
> As far as triggering and timing, some relays, diodes and timer circuit would be needed to accomplish what you want to do, if you go to the junk yard you might be able to find a timer relay off a older non computer car, it's a relay with the timer circuit built in, if your good with building circuits google "555 timer"


My only piece of missing info is the amp draw on a factory seat. I am pretty good so far with the rest of it. The wire needed to be measured from is just under the seat. If I had an operating factory heated seat, I would not have posted the question.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You probably aren’t going to like this reply.. but



https://www.amazon.com/Wagan-Cushion-Temperature-Control-IN9438/dp/B0041RPGQ6/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Heated+seat+vehicle&qid=1608220848&sr=8-3


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> You probably aren’t going to like this reply.. but
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wagan-Cushion-Temperature-Control-IN9438/dp/B0041RPGQ6/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Heated+seat+vehicle&qid=1608220848&sr=8-3


That would be a simple answer if he didn't mind sitting on a heating pad.....I personally would HATE it.  But I'm anal like that.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This after a few seconds of warm up between hitting switch and being able to take pic. Visible peak was 3.7a.
A little ohms law, 12.5volts, 3.47amps, gives us a working resistance of 3.6ohms.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> That would be a simple answer if he didn't mind sitting on a heating pad.....I personally would HATE it.  But I'm anal like that.


Me too but this is gonna turn into a ton of work. I mean If it’s what you enjoy I guess I shouldn’t judge.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> You probably aren’t going to like this reply.. but
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wagan-Cushion-Temperature-Control-IN9438/dp/B0041RPGQ6/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Heated+seat+vehicle&qid=1608220848&sr=8-3




I remember getting on of those for Christmas or something and it worked great for about two weeks when it alsmost started my car on fire. I notice the cigarette lighter plug melting and pulled over an threw it into a dumpster and never looked back.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> This after a few seconds of warm up between hitting switch and being able to take pic. Visible peak was 3.7a.
> A little ohms law, 12.5volts, 3.47amps, gives us a working resistance of 3.6ohms.


Thank you. Now all I need to do is wait for all the parts I ordered. Hopefully it won't be too cold to install the circuit when it all arrives.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Thank you. Now all I need to do is wait for all the parts I ordered. Hopefully it won't be too cold to install the circuit when it all arrives.


Let us know how you efforts turn out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Let us know how you efforts turn out.


I plan on trying to write a How-To about it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I plan on trying to write a How-To about it.


Your a good man.....or women.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JLL said:


> Your a good man.....or women.


Still not inclusive. "Person or entity"


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Still not inclusive. "Person or entity"


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Your a good man.....or women.


Never had that tossed at me before.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If I were to do it, I'd be tempted to set up a relay on fused power input. 
The relay would get its on signal from the +12V to the rear window heater, through a manual switch. 
So, switch on+rear defrost on=bun warmer on. Then the bun warmer turns off when the defrost times out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> If I were to do it, I'd be tempted to set up a relay on fused power input.
> The relay would get its on signal from the +12V to the rear window heater, through a manual switch.
> So, switch on+rear defrost on=bun warmer on. Then the bun warmer turns off when the defrost times out.


That is similar to what I am thinking.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

JLL said:


> Your a good man.....or women.


Your’e


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Your’e


You're


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> You're


Rip


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> If I were to do it, I'd be tempted to set up a relay on fused power input.
> The relay would get its on signal from the +12V to the rear window heater, through a manual switch.
> So, switch on+rear defrost on=bun warmer on. Then the bun warmer turns off when the defrost times out.


My thoughts exactly. My son has detoured me into the realm of Arduino's. He wants to try and build a PWM generator to control the factory pads that came in my leather seats. I have all the stuff I ordered when I first started, so we will see what works out.


----------

